# Problems with Bowtech's Customer Service



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I sent my Bowtech Admiral in for warranty work 3 weeks ago and still haven't got anything back from them. The owners manual I have says they are supposed to have your bow either repaired or replaced and back out the door within 72 hours. The dealer I went through said he can only get ahold of them through email and said he sent an email today to see what's going on. He contacted them through email last week and said they were going to send a replacement bow with APG camo on it because that's all they had left. That's okay with me but they were supposed to have it to the dealer by the end of last week.

Has anyone else had problems like this??? I'm very tempted to get my money back and go back to Hoyt!


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*bowtech*

I have never had this problem with bowtech. ihave been a dealer for 3 years now and have zero problems except getting new bows out quickley. your dealer should have an easier time calling than email.my rep responds faster to a call.good luck


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

My dealer must have a different rep. because he can't get ahold of him over the phone. Only email...


----------



## bowtechbob3523 (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds like a dealer problem not a bowtech problem


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"The dealer I went through said he can only get ahold of them through email "

Thats crap!! They have a dealer specific warranty department and getting thru by phone is no problem at all. That is a dealer issue. Question: is he an "authorized Bowtech dealer"?? If he is not, then that is the problem as Bowtech is dealer specific and if he is going thru someone else to get/handle your bow that may be the issue....

Wyvern


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

My problem has been solved. The dealer was gracious enough to give me one of his new Admirals and he'll do the waiting for the warranty bow to show up! I'm not sure what's going on with the Bowtech end of things but it's no longer my problem.


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

*bowtech problem*

I had a similar problem but it was with a set of limbs for an 82nd...I went to a bowtech dealer an ordered a set of black limbs.When they came in i drove the 120 miles to pick them up paid my $150.00 an went home.When i got home i took them out of the real nice package they came in an they looked like they were a set of test limbs.They were all scratched an scuffed up..An yes i did take a quick look at them but i didnt take them out of the bubble wrape..So i csalled the dealer i bought them from an he said he would call them,but not to expect a call back anytime soon becouse they are realy slow at calling back.So me being pretty pissed off for paying what i did an driving 250 miles i called bowtech myself.I explained my problem an they said they would have somone get back to me..I waited 4 days for them to get back to me or the dealer i bought them from.When they did call me i explained to them that i could rubb the paint off with my thumb. I told him i wasnt happy that it took 4 days for a call back an i wasnt happy with there customer servise. the guy wasnt very helpful nor was the dealer.so after fighting with the rep on the phone for about 20 minn i told him if they couldnt doany better i would sell it an go to the PSE factory right herer in Tucson where i live an buy a Pse.His responce to it was to "go right ahead"..Thats pretty bad to tell somone who has shot there product for 5 years.. So i sold all my bowtechs an bought a new bowmadness an love it...Im glad your dealer steped up an took care of you,but he would be doing you real good if he got you into somthing different.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll give this bow a try and see what happens. There are shavings in the limb bolt holes on this one too so who knows. My last bow had shavings in the limb bolts and one of the bolts was bent so it was wrecking the riser when I'd screw it in and out. Looks like they run the bolts home with an impact wrench!


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I just want to add that when I'm behind something, I'm behind it 100%. I still have Bowtech Admiral next to my avitar and I wear Bowtech hats everywhere I go. BUT, if they don't treat me right I'll let the whole world know! I'm giving them another chance and if it doesn't work out I'll do my best to let everyone I can know what happened.


----------



## rich-allen (Apr 4, 2008)

ieatmeat said:


> I'll give this bow a try and see what happens. There are shavings in the limb bolt holes on this one too so who knows. My last bow had shavings in the limb bolts and one of the bolts was bent so it was wrecking the riser when I'd screw it in and out. Looks like they run the bolts home with an impact wrench!


I believe they do run the bolts in with an impact. A show (about 2 years ago) featuring the Bowtech plant and how the bows were made was on the outdoor channel. They clearly had air impacts running down bolts in the show.
To be fair, I'm sure how other companies put them together.


Rich


----------



## 14 ring (Jun 30, 2007)

*hello guys*

all 3 archery dealers in our town and towns around us are dropping bow tec because there serve dept sucks they wont fix anything and dont stand behind there bows one shop had to wait almost 4 weeks on a screw that was missing from a brand new bow just out of the box


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I talked to Nick from the customer service department at Bowtech and he said he'd check into matters and see what happened. He basically told me, "You got a new bow so what's the problem?" My problem is "the dealer" not Bowtech pulled through for me! I can understand waiting for 3 weeks to get a replacement. When you figure shipping time and turn around time at the plant it will probably take that long. What I don't understand is the lack of communication. I was told I would be getting a bow in APG camo by the end of last week. When I asked Nick about that he said they are just now doing a run in that color so there's no way they could've pulled off getting one out when they said they would.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Your right!! poor customer serv. I have a 06'' equalizer bought it new had problems with it couldn't get my dealer to do nothing so I called bowtech myself...very bad customer serv..like to have never got things took care of..thats just not the way to do business....I bet they have lost alot of customers..


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm thinking I made the wrong choice at this point. I should've got my money back and went to a different brand.


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

ieatmeat said:


> I'm thinking I made the wrong choice at this point. I should've got my money back and went to a different brand.


One word.....Martin


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey ieatmeat,,,That was the same guy i talked to when i called bowtech..his name was Nick but i cant remember his last name. but im sure if you asked him about the guy with the balck limbs he would remember me...lol ...We have three bowtech deales here by me an one is going out of busness(sportsmans warehouse)an the other two are also dropping bowtech becouse they are tired of there #$^^&...


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

*Amen!!!*



oktx said:


> One word.....Martin


A+++

I haven't had any real problems with my Martin bows, but I have contacted them with questions. My e-mails were replied to inside of 24 hours and my phone calls within just a few hours. I was talking with someone who has been a Martin dealer since the 70's and he said that their customer service is second to none! -Chris


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

jmill29 said:


> Hey ieatmeat,,,That was the same guy i talked to when i called bowtech..his name was Nick but i cant remember his last name. but im sure if you asked him about the guy with the balck limbs he would remember me...lol ...We have three bowtech deales here by me an one is going out of busness(sportsmans warehouse)an the other two are also dropping bowtech becouse they are tired of there #$^^&...


I didn't get his last name. I'm tempted to read him all the negative posts I'm getting. This isn't the only site I've posted on either. Plus, I've talked to guys that know their way around the archery world and said Bowtech has poor customer service. One guy told me about the General that Bowtech knew they had problems with and sold them anyway. According to him they didn't do a recall until all the Generals were sold...


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Personaly I dont agree with the way Bowtech does their "customer service" in alot of issues, but being a dealer (Diamond, Ross, and Stryker, not "Bowtech" but it is all the same issues) there is actually a method to the way they handle customers. They dont really have a "customer service" department, they have a "dealer service" department. The contracts with their dealers are pretty specific as to driving customers into the dealers stores and that goes for warranty issues as well. One of the problems is that Bowtech themselves will not do much more than tell you to "call your dealer" if there is an issue. This gets you back in the store to possible buy more stuff. The issue is that not only do people feel they bought a bow from "Bowtech: not nessicarily from the dealer, but not every dealer is worth going to. They may be great when you are buying a new bow, but if there is an issue they turn into idiots and make no real effort to help the customer. That not only reflects poorly on the dealer, but also on Bowtech as the customer not only has no ability to deal with the manufacturer directly. Though having a "customer service" department that actually delt with "the customer" would be nice, (and they are actually trying to change thing at Bowtech) I dont think it will happen very soon as it will screw up the agreements they have with dealers. I feel one of the bigger problems is that the dealers are chosen by proximity and cash flow more than the ability to service and represent the company. There are alot of idiots with bow presses out there that are Bowtech dealers that IMO should be yanked but that is just my opinion. For the record, I personaly have never waited more than 24 hours for a call back and have had any issue with Bowtechs products taken care of WAY beyond what I would have expected....but I make a point of trying to take care of my customers and have a very good relationship with the company....that seems to be missing from many dealers. I dont really have an answer for it, I just know that the way Bowtech works it is more of a dealer issue in many instances of warranty service than a manufacturers issue....

Wyvern

P.S. they monitor these forums very closely(though they will not publicaly respond)....trust me, they know what is being said and they are doing some things about it, but it is not a smooth or quick transition due to their dealer agreements....among other things


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

You know, back in the day [prior to the internet maybe a company could say "go right ahead" and drop the customer in mud. These days forget it.
You muck up like that and he doesnt tell his buddy - its published on the internet and nothing but nothing can spoil a sale or disuade a potential customer like online testimony as mentioned above. If the only response a company can have is "oh thats ust on the internet - who believes it" they have utterly no idea what they are fooling with.

I dont own a bowtech - i was going to buy one - ive put my wallet back in my pocket. I too will "go right ahead" and shop else where. This just isnt the first time ive heard this kind of thing with this comapny.

Pete


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

My concern now is, I took the bow from the dealer instead of cash. What if Bowtech's popularity drops because of the issues they're having? Am I stuck with a worthless bow when it comes time to sell it and buy something else???


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

Buy Mathews!:darkbeer:


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 10, 2007)

*customer service*

Here's my experience, I was getting ready to order a set of strings for my bow and didn't have it handy to look at the sticker to see the length of the cable so I went to there sight and looked it up on there chart and it said 38 1/8. When I got home in the morning I looked at the bow and it said 38 1/4.
I placed a call to bowtech and left a message 3 hours later I got a call and the gentleman informed me it was indeed 38 1/4 as marked on the bow and that there chart was wrong and he would get it changed, and was sorry for the mess up.
Can't complain about that.


----------



## Frankmcd (May 1, 2009)

*Must be a bad dealer*

I can't complain about bowtech at all. My local dealer didn't have the Admiral in stock at 70# and I needed it 6 days (2 of those being the weekend). They called Bowtech and had it expedited out, I had it 5 days. I have in the past called Bowtech directly and got call backs within a few hours. Best I can guess is you got the wrong to talk to, and your dealer sounds a little shady, or really wasn't that concerned about you (he already had your money).


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

we used to be a bowtech dealer......now strickly Mathews, by far the best service!!!!!!


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Frankmcd said:


> I can't complain about bowtech at all. My local dealer didn't have the Admiral in stock at 70# and I needed it 6 days (2 of those being the weekend). They called Bowtech and had it expedited out, I had it 5 days. I have in the past called Bowtech directly and got call backs within a few hours. Best I can guess is you got the wrong to talk to, and your dealer sounds a little shady, or really wasn't that concerned about you (he already had your money).


My dealer had a check cut for a refund and laying on the counter when I got there. He had several Bowtechs hanging that he had for sale. He told me I could choose any one of them if I wanted to take a bow instead of the money including the Captain which costed $20 more than the Admiral. I shot a bunch of different bows and decided to take a new Admiral instead of the check. So, no, it wasn't the dealer. He did everything he could to make things right with me.


----------



## jmill29 (Feb 28, 2009)

you should have taken the check ieatmeat i have a realy nice bowmadness for sale.........lol


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

jmill29 said:


> you should have taken the check ieatmeat i have a realy nice bowmadness for sale.........lol


lol


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Wyvern Creations said:


> Personaly I dont agree with the way Bowtech does their "customer service" in alot of issues, but being a dealer (Diamond, Ross, and Stryker, not "Bowtech" but it is all the same issues) there is actually a method to the way they handle customers. They dont really have a "customer service" department, they have a "dealer service" department. The contracts with their dealers are pretty specific as to driving customers into the dealers stores and that goes for warranty issues as well. One of the problems is that Bowtech themselves will not do much more than tell you to "call your dealer" if there is an issue. This gets you back in the store to possible buy more stuff. The issue is that not only do people feel they bought a bow from "Bowtech: not nessicarily from the dealer, but not every dealer is worth going to. They may be great when you are buying a new bow, but if there is an issue they turn into idiots and make no real effort to help the customer. That not only reflects poorly on the dealer, but also on Bowtech as the customer not only has no ability to deal with the manufacturer directly. Though having a "customer service" department that actually delt with "the customer" would be nice, (and they are actually trying to change thing at Bowtech) I dont think it will happen very soon as it will screw up the agreements they have with dealers. I feel one of the bigger problems is that the dealers are chosen by proximity and cash flow more than the ability to service and represent the company. There are alot of idiots with bow presses out there that are Bowtech dealers that IMO should be yanked but that is just my opinion. For the record, I personaly have never waited more than 24 hours for a call back and have had any issue with Bowtechs products taken care of WAY beyond what I would have expected....but I make a point of trying to take care of my customers and have a very good relationship with the company....that seems to be missing from many dealers. I dont really have an answer for it, I just know that the way Bowtech works it is more of a dealer issue in many instances of warranty service than a manufacturers issue....
> 
> Wyvern
> 
> P.S. they monitor these forums very closely(though they will not publicaly respond)....trust me, they know what is being said and they are doing some things about it, but it is not a smooth or quick transition due to their dealer agreements....among other things


Wyvern,

Thanks for the lengthy but unbiased feedback. I know what you are talking about where dealers are concerned. In the owners manual you are told to take your bow to an "Authorized Bowtech Dealer". I'm not so sure what "Authorized" means other than they sell Bowtech bows. I'm not complaining about my dealer, but he is, in my opinion, inexperienced where working on bows is concerned. I'm not so sure it's a matter of lack of effort on the part of dealers as it is lack of knowledge.

I used to work at a sporting goods store and did all the bow work for them so I'd consider myself to be more qualified to work on my bow than the person I bought it from. So therein lies the problem. Not everyone is able to work on their own equipment so they must rely on the dealer. What if he just puts the equipment on the bow and rings it up? How will the average Joe feel when they start shooting their brand new bow and can't hit the broadside of a barn if they are standing inside of it? Then they take it back to the dealer and he has no clue why it's not shooting good. Maybe he'll blame the person that bought the bow???

Another glitch, in my opinion, is in the Bowtech manual. They tell you to go by the markings on the cam for cam timing. Ok, so the cables line up exactly on the same marks on each cam but the bow won't shoot good. You and I both know that if you pull the bow back and compare the cables at full draw, they won't match. So, why is Bowtech telling us to do something that is blatantly wrong and they should know it? 

So now leads me to my conclusion. Bowtech NEEDS to have a CUSTOMER based customer service that is available within minutes, not hours or days, to provide SERVICE to their customers. Whether it be online or on the phone or both makes no difference to me. If the customers have a question or questions about setting up their equipment or just want to know what the status is on their warranty work or replacement, Bowtech should be there for them/us! We spent a lot of our money on their products so the least they can do is be there for us when we need them. If they aren't there for us now, sooner or later we won't be there for them and we both know what that means. 

I realize this thread is turning into a long-winded rant on my part but it's my .02 on what I've experienced.

P.S. I really hope Bowtech does see this post!!!


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

By the way, my dealer just got the replacement bow, that he ordered for me, yesterday May, 27th. I sent it in the week of the 20th of April. That makes the turnaround time on this bow over 5 weeks!


----------



## D.Delozier (May 21, 2009)

Must be something about the newer bows, I've never had a single problem with my 04 Mighty Mite ever not one, Did'nt one of thier key guys get canned back in like 06 ? I think I read somewhere that he married a women that worked for a competeing bow company and they fired him for it, and it appears to be about the time all these QC issues started surfaceing.Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

ttt for Wyvern


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

ieatmeat said:


> My concern now is, I took the bow from the dealer instead of cash. What if Bowtech's popularity drops because of the issues they're having? Am I stuck with a worthless bow when it comes time to sell it and buy something else???


you should of got a Hoyt! great customer service and great resale value!


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

I traded my Hoyt in on the Admiral just to try something new. Up until this bow I was strictly a Hoyt shooter for the last 15 or so years.


----------



## madisonsfinest (May 13, 2009)

I just bought an Admiral, and wanted the APG finish which they didn't have at my dealer. They did call and someone actually picked up, which my dealer said was unusual, however, he does hear back from Bowtech in a timely fashion. My Admiral in APG finish did come in within a week, and everything appears to be good. I love shooting this bow!


----------



## 5ring (Jul 19, 2007)

Their customer service dept/or should I their lack of is why we dropped them a few years ago. Most of the other companys bend over backwards for the customer.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"Wyvern,

Thanks for the lengthy but unbiased feedback. I know what you are talking about where dealers are concerned. In the owners manual you are told to take your bow to an "Authorized Bowtech Dealer". I'm not so sure what "Authorized" means other than they sell Bowtech bows. I'm not complaining about my dealer, but he is, in my opinion, inexperienced where working on bows is concerned. I'm not so sure it's a matter of lack of effort on the part of dealers as it is lack of knowledge.

I used to work at a sporting goods store and did all the bow work for them so I'd consider myself to be more qualified to work on my bow than the person I bought it from. So therein lies the problem. Not everyone is able to work on their own equipment so they must rely on the dealer. What if he just puts the equipment on the bow and rings it up? How will the average Joe feel when they start shooting their brand new bow and can't hit the broadside of a barn if they are standing inside of it? Then they take it back to the dealer and he has no clue why it's not shooting good. Maybe he'll blame the person that bought the bow???

Another glitch, in my opinion, is in the Bowtech manual. They tell you to go by the markings on the cam for cam timing. Ok, so the cables line up exactly on the same marks on each cam but the bow won't shoot good. You and I both know that if you pull the bow back and compare the cables at full draw, they won't match. So, why is Bowtech telling us to do something that is blatantly wrong and they should know it? 

So now leads me to my conclusion. Bowtech NEEDS to have a CUSTOMER based customer service that is available within minutes, not hours or days, to provide SERVICE to their customers. Whether it be online or on the phone or both makes no difference to me. If the customers have a question or questions about setting up their equipment or just want to know what the status is on their warranty work or replacement, Bowtech should be there for them/us! We spent a lot of our money on their products so the least they can do is be there for us when we need them. If they aren't there for us now, sooner or later we won't be there for them and we both know what that means. "


"Authorized dealer" means that you have an account with Bowtech (or anyone else for that matter) and have made a monetary commitment to sell and promote that brand with enough volume to maintain a certain status so you can be listed in various venues and have customers driven to your location. You also have to be able/willing to provide customer and warranty service on the brand. Problem is you just have to have money in your check book...proving you know what you are doing is never questioned. 

You have touched on a few things here...One point is if you are a novice and have to rely on your bow shop for tuning...I have asked several manufacturers to "define a PRO shop" and generaly their answers are "large retail store front" or "wide selection of product" or even "Knowlagable staff", but there in lies the issue...A Cabelas is a "pro shop" but I would be hard pressed to find anyone there that can do much more than tie in a peep. Just because you own a press does not mean you know what you are doing with it and there are many customers that know as much if not more than many dealers. Where are they in all this?? 

Another is that every bow brand has it "quirks" that you have to have worked with the bows to know. Tough to get a multiple line dealer to know all the ins and outs of a particular line. Factory training in many instances is more geared to how to sell and promote the bows rather than specific tuning since "you all know how to tune so we will not waste your time telling you how to set a nock point". Well, I dissagree...I think the manufacturer training should be THAT specific and there should be multiple training seminars in various sections of the country...not only one or two that you have to fly to the other side of the country to attend.

Bowtech would have to spend a small fortune to have a dedicated customer service line just to answer the basic questions that "should" be answered by their "dealers". I personaly think that the money would be better spent in training the dealers to be able to answer thoses questions directly to the customers, but I do agree, they should be more accessable to the general public than they are. Seems to me that internet would be the most efficient. In-depth tech information in a PDF form that someone can be quickly refered to, a "punch in your RA #" field where current status of a warranty would be displayed would not be hard, heck, even an online return/warranty request form would be much faster than the existing system. Are they working on it? yes, but it is not going at the leaps and bounds that it should/could. But I do know that they are aware of this and they are working on it...we shall see...in the mean time for those of us that are taking care of our customers and are having no issues with Bowtech and their warranty department it does make me wonder where some of these complaints come from...???

Wyvern


----------



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

I bought a used Ross 337 bow here on AT about a month ago. Nice bow, but it was the wrong draw length. Called Bowtech to get a couple of Modules. Nick, who is the only customer servic rep for Ross, said that I could give him my CC info and he would pass it on to the Pro Shop. Thirteen days later I have a UPS envelope on my door from bowtech. It was sent 2nd day. You tell me how a call on May 15 gets me my two mods on May 28, two day express. Hell the reciept had the 23 of May as the day I paid for it. It shipped on the 26th. 

Personally, I think that Bowtech has taken too big of a bite. They are trying, but not very hard. When I called Bowtech after recieving the mods, the receptionist, a very nice lady, wanted to put me through to Nick but his line was busy. I guess she could tell I was a little irate and he called me back an hour later. I told him that hi customer service was so bad that I would buy a Hoyt, Matthews, PSE, or any OTHER company but his next time.

His words were along the lines of, " you sound passionate about archery..."

He just wanted me off the phone.

Buy something else next time.

Tim

P.S. It still gets me fired up.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Wyvern Creations said:


> "Wyvern,
> 
> Thanks for the lengthy but unbiased feedback. I know what you are talking about where dealers are concerned. In the owners manual you are told to take your bow to an "Authorized Bowtech Dealer". I'm not so sure what "Authorized" means other than they sell Bowtech bows. I'm not complaining about my dealer, but he is, in my opinion, inexperienced where working on bows is concerned. I'm not so sure it's a matter of lack of effort on the part of dealers as it is lack of knowledge.
> 
> ...


I mentioned the idea of training to my dealer. I said something on the lines of getting training from PSE because I know they do it. He made it sound like it was pretty expensive to do. I'm sure with airfare, motels, etc. it would cost a lot of money. I'm pretty sure he said Bowtech does do training. Not sure on that one though.

It would be nice if they did like you said and provide training in different areas so it would be accessible by ALL dealers and should be mandatory in order to become an "Authorized Dealer". It should be everything from A-Z so they know how to handle customers bows from tuning to how to keep the customer informed when warranty work is required.


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

tgross144 said:


> I bought a used Ross 337 bow here on AT about a month ago. Nice bow, but it was the wrong draw length. Called Bowtech to get a couple of Modules. Nick, who is the only customer servic rep for Ross, said that I could give him my CC info and he would pass it on to the Pro Shop. Thirteen days later I have a UPS envelope on my door from bowtech. It was sent 2nd day. You tell me how a call on May 15 gets me my two mods on May 28, two day express. Hell the reciept had the 23 of May as the day I paid for it. It shipped on the 26th.
> 
> Personally, I think that Bowtech has taken too big of a bite. They are trying, but not very hard. When I called Bowtech after recieving the mods, the receptionist, a very nice lady, wanted to put me through to Nick but his line was busy. I guess she could tell I was a little irate and he called me back an hour later. I told him that hi customer service was so bad that I would buy a Hoyt, Matthews, PSE, or any OTHER company but his next time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's Mister Personality isn't he.


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't want to hijack this thread, but if you've been in the archery buiness long enough, you'll run into problems with EVERY one...

Hoyt/Reflex. I ordered a reflex box from Kinsey's for a customer, later the bow needed new strings, and the info was rubbed off the lower limb. So I called Hoyt...Because I was not a Hoyt Dealer...The WOULD not give me the info???? All I need was string and cable lengths....

Martin. I contacted their warrenty repair department for a set of new replacement limbs. I was told 2 weeks....2 months latter i finaly got the limbs.

So sooner or latter or depending on the time of year, we all have some problems...


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*bad service*

join the club!


----------



## ieatmeat (Feb 16, 2009)

Early Ice said:


> join the club!


What do you mean?


----------



## Bowtech_Fan (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't complain about them. I cracked a limb on my 06 allegance and my local dealer had the limbs in his shop in 4 days.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Bowtech warranty*

Here in canada we not only need to go through a dealer but also a distributer
North Silva

i had an 05 ally which had a cracked limb so i took it to a dealer. They went to put it in a press without backing the limb bolts out (Strike One). I work on my own stuff fro here out thanks.

Then they shipped the limbs to North Silva where it took over 6 months before i got them back, first set was not the right ones. (Strike Two)

The only thing that was good is that i'm not the original owner and there was no charge for the limbs.


I have bought several Blowees since and currently have 4 i love binary cams but one more strike and i foresee something different in my future.

North Silva is not helping the situation either IMO


----------



## beastmodeonly (Aug 2, 2009)

ieatmeat said:


> I just want to add that when I'm behind something, I'm behind it 100%. I still have Bowtech Admiral next to my avitar and I wear Bowtech hats everywhere I go. BUT, if they don't treat me right I'll let the whole world know! I'm giving them another chance and if it doesn't work out I'll do my best to let everyone I can know what happened.


Yea and thats the damn problem with people!


----------



## lda105 (Aug 6, 2009)

buy a hoyt!! i shoot them and intend to as long as i can draw a bow, unless there company goes to poop like cause bowtech cause bowtech spends more money on advertising than R&D. hoyt drop the entire reflex to invest in better tech.


----------



## cpiccarr (Jul 11, 2009)

*Bowtech customer service*



ieatmeat said:


> I sent my Bowtech Admiral in for warranty work 3 weeks ago and still haven't got anything back from them. The owners manual I have says they are supposed to have your bow either repaired or replaced and back out the door within 72 hours. The dealer I went through said he can only get ahold of them through email and said he sent an email today to see what's going on. He contacted them through email last week and said they were going to send a replacement bow with APG camo on it because that's all they had left. That's okay with me but they were supposed to have it to the dealer by the end of last week.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems like this??? I'm very tempted to get my money back and go back to Hoyt!


I have 2

006 Bowtech Tomkat that last year was going to replace string. Noticed that 1 of my limbs had a crack. Called a dealer in the area Drapes Archery he said bring it in. He agreed with the limb being cracked and called Bowtech. Minutes later he said they are sending new limbs at no charge. He installed the limbs at no charge and a custom string. Bow is shooting great and he has a new customer.


----------

